# midnight syndicate



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

They are good.
If you want to listen to a few tracks you can go here

http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

It depends on your taste ,Midnight Synd is towards goth. I have a few of their cd's, some of their cd's i like better than others of theirs,but overall good stuff. I ESPECIALLY love their Carnival of lost Souls Cd for some of my haunted circus stuff & personal mood music that gets me in the evil circus prop idea's mood. Got them from Frighteners Entertainment, fast shipping & good sevice ( sounds like a shameless plug,but they deserve it ! ) Virgils stuff is pretty good too ! Frightners has them too.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I like most of their stuff, but was not as pleased with the last one. I'm hoping this next one will be great. I think my favorite so far was "Born Of The Night". It contains the song I got my halloween website name from ("Forbidden Crypts"). You can hear most of their stuff here:

*Midnight Syndicate Listen Only Page*


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

It really depends on how you want to utilize the music, what sort of Soundtrack iis apprpriate for a given display or scene.

I've been using the opening from Phantom of the Opera for awhile now, but there's a Soundtrack from the old Movie "Sorcerer" that gives EVERYBODY chills in a Haunted House. The first time I heard it, I wanted to run outside - and it was *MY* Haunted House!! Have a listen to that.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of MS - ok background music maybe, but each track kinda sounds the same. I lean towards Raison d'Etre for goth/industrial - it's a little more ambient and less "soundtrack-ish". I've got an Ambient Halloween mix I made that I need to post sometime which features some of their stuff. (Just gotta find a place to post it!)


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of MS - ok background music maybe, but each track kinda sounds the same. I lean towards Raison d'Etre for goth/industrial - it's a little more ambient and less "soundtrack-ish". I've got an Ambient Halloween mix I made that I need to post sometime which features some of their stuff. (Just gotta find a place to post it!)


Try this site for setting up your music to post here for downloading,up to 1 GB free for file sharing;
http://www.4shared.com/


----------

